# Driving.......



## charry (Mar 25, 2020)

Im just listening to the news, and they are saying , that while this virus is about, we cant just go for a drive , and sit at a beauty spot......im confused..!......why not ?
would love to hear your comments please...!...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2020)

If I may, I would like to relate this, which I saw yesterday in the street:
A man was driving.  He was the only one in the car.  All the windows were closed.  He was wearing a mask.  What was he protecting against?  Himself?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2020)

Charry, I guess they don't want people congregating together at the beauty spot.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 25, 2020)

They said it was contracted on surfaces.  Is it airborn as well?


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 25, 2020)

I accompanied a neighbor on a socially distant walk through the neighborhood. Our street is narrow, we walked on opposite sides of the street, and had a nice chat.  So, being outside, and distant can work.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2020)

Gaer said:


> They said it was contracted on surfaces.  Is it airborn as well?


They said AIDS could possibly be passed by a mosquito biting a person with AIDS and then biting a person without AIDS.  It couldn't, of course.  Well, not necessarily of course, it does make sense.  Kinda.  But it couldn't.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't know, but I drove my car up and down the highway for 1/2 hour yesterday just to keep the battery charged, as it was over a week since it was driven last.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 25, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I don't know, but I drove my car up and down the highway for 1/2 hour yesterday just to keep the battery charged, as it was over a week since it was driven last.



Good idea.  If a car sits for more than a week or two, the battery can discharge enough such that it won't start when needed.  Newer cars, especially, are prone to this problem, because most of them have systems like OnStar which monitors the cars location 24/7...even when sitting in the garage, or driveway.  Our car often sits for a week or two, as we use the truck for most of our local runs, so I generally hook up a battery charger to it about once a week to bring the battery to full charge.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 25, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I don't know, but I drove my car up and down the highway for 1/2 hour yesterday just to keep the battery charged, as it was over a week since it was driven last.


I didn't know we were supposed to do that!  Thanks for mentioning it!  A woman alone often doesn't know we're supposed to do this stuff!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

Gaer said:


> They said it was contracted on surfaces.  Is it airborn as well?


It can stay in the air for 3 hrs. It was on one of the health sites.
Washington Post said that the chief of the Virus Ecology Section of Rocky Mountain Laboratories, a facility in Hamilton, Mont., that is part of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases stated when aerosolized into fine, floating particles, the virus remained viable for three hours.
Also here's another link:
https://foodpoisoningbulletin.com/2020/new-information-about-covid-19-viability-on-surfaces/


----------



## win231 (Mar 25, 2020)

They won't admit that they really don't know squat about this virus; they're just throwing things out there to sound knowledgeable & professional.  And their "solutions" & "preventions" are as silly as can be.
They'll tell us not to go near anyone (which is impossible), then when people get the virus, they'll say, "See?  We warned people & they're not listening; that's why they're spreading the virus."
Much like those seismologists with lots of letters after their names, babbling on & on about why they theorize that "we're expecting more earthquakes."  _The hell you say!_  I know we're going to have more earthquakes & I don't have a PhD.  When we have another earthquake, we should say, _"Damn....they're smart....how in the world did they know?"_

I've been out every day all over Coronaville, getting food & stuff to elderly friends & driving them to markets.  I always wash my hands & change clothes when I get home & I've been doing that long before Corona.  Well, so far, so good.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 25, 2020)

The purpose of cruising around for a drive is to magnify the urgency of the idea of _staying home_. They are very serious about it and curfews are being enforced as well so you can't go out for a walk either. We have to grasp this behavior modification because we are in something we know little about and it is killing people and all predictions are grim. There will be a time very soon when the number of afflicted will outnumber the medical world's ability to do anything for them. Don't forget all the people in hospitals for other illnesses some critical. It is coming down to doctors choosing who will get treatment and who will not. I can't get a colonoscopy now and have to check back April 6th. 
So while I wait the hospitals are filling up and I don't want to go there now anyway. Don't forget the number of medical personnel getting the virus a well. It is bad now but it is going to get much worse as it continues to swell.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The purpose of cruising around for a drive is to magnify the urgency of the idea of _staying home_. They are very serious about it and curfews are being enforced as well so you can't go out for a walk either. We have to grasp this behavior modification because we are in something we know little about and it is killing people and all predictions are grim. There will be a time very soon when the number of afflicted will outnumber the medical world's ability to do anything for them. Don't forget all the people in hospitals for other illnesses some critical. It is coming down to doctors choosing who will get treatment and who will not. I can't get a colonoscopy now and have to check back April 6th.
> So while I wait the hospitals are filling up and I don't want to go there now anyway. Don't forget the number of medical personnel getting the virus a well. It is bad now but it is going to get much worse as it continues to swell.


Well I don't know about you but in my state we can go out for a walk.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> They said AIDS could possibly be passed by a mosquito biting a person with AIDS and then biting a person without AIDS.  It couldn't, of course.  Well, not necessarily of course, it does make sense.  Kinda.  But it couldn't.


I'm not being mean or anything but, if mosquitos could pass on malaria and other blood borne things why not AIDS? 
https://scienceline.org/2007/12/ask-peretsman-hivmosquito/
"The mechanical method is the other way for bloodsucking insects to pass along disease. Suppose a feeding mosquito is slapped away but is still hungry. Since insects don’t use napkins, blood remains on its mouthparts as it flies over to bite another victim. Theoretically, if Victim 1 had HIV circulating in his bloodstream, some could end up in Victim 2."
They said it's a 1 in 10 million chance but, not one I'd take.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 25, 2020)

We are under a "stay" here in Houston but we can see a doctor, grocery shop, etc. Hair salon is closed because its not an "essential service".  I understand.  I stay at home anyway.  No problem for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)

I drive to the park every day to walk my dog, we are just encouraged to keep a safe distance from people, not a problem where I go, I can avoid anyone I want to in that open area.  Charry, I see no reason whatsoever that you couldn't drive somewhere to a beautiful spot and sit in your car.  

The coronavirus is supposed to be spread through droplets that may travel through the air, just like if someone sneezes near your face, coughs or spits accidentally while talking.  It also stays on hard surfaces mostly, like counters, doorknobs, etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> If I may, I would like to relate this, which I saw yesterday in the street:
> A man was driving.  He was the only one in the car.  All the windows were closed.  He was wearing a mask.  What was he protecting against?  Himself?


Maybe he was making several stops and didn't want to keep taking it on and off?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 26, 2020)

It seems to be the case here in the UK that even the so called experts don't really know much about this disease.   As a result they impose more and more restrictions on us in the hope that they can at least slow things down.  Trouble is that if you lift the restrictions without having found a cure, the virus will just jump back and bite you.

The current advice in the UK (if you're otherwise healthy) is that you can shop for necessary things like food & drink and medicines. This should only be  if absolutely necessary.
You can go out to exercise eg walk / cycle / jog once a day.  How long is not specified, but you can continue with your normal routine. So if you normally walk for 5 miles a day, you can continue doing that.
Yes, you can drive to a beauty spot to walk etc.  but this is not recommended because of
meeting other people..


----------



## charry (Mar 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Charry, I guess they don't want people congregating together at the beauty spot.





what, ! inside a car ?? lol


----------



## charry (Mar 26, 2020)

The reason, i ask this question, is because, my husband, cant exercise or walk anywhere, so a drive and sit in the car and listen to music, gets us out for an hour......

Thanks for all your comments...
stay safe everyone x


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

@charry are you guys under a mandatory stay-at-home order?
If so, this may be why. Here it is only for essentials. Exercising is allowed if the self distancing is followed. However, I don't think they consider a drive and a sit to be essential. Does that make sense?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2020)

Ok girls. No more walks. WHAT???
 Social Distancing?
Is THIS far enough?


----------



## Lee (Mar 26, 2020)

Here they are telling us to get out and get some fresh air but to remain 2 metres away from others. Had a nice gossip fest over the fence with the neighbor yesterday. Kind of difficult though to gossip when you can't whisper cause they can't hear you from 2 metres away.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 26, 2020)

Here there is no problem going for walks, just not in groups.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 26, 2020)

Hubby and I walk everyday. They closed the mall so now we walk outside and keep our distance if we pass someone. I think the same could be applied to going for a drive. We do not have symptoms and do not wear a mask? Why would we wear a mask if we are not sick? To protect ourselves from others? Then we keep our distance. If we are at the grocery store, we keep our distance and wash our hands when we get home.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 26, 2020)

charry said:


> Im just listening to the news, and they are saying , that while this virus is about, we cant just go for a drive , and sit at a beauty spot......im confused..!......why not ?
> would love to hear your comments please...!...


I don't know!  I told my neighbor yesterday that I was going to practice driving on the freeway again, since there is less traffic.  Then, last night, the news reported how people on the freeways were putting the pedal to the metal - over 100 MPH for the same reason.  I guess I'll give up over-coming my fear of driving on freeways.  /-;


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

If you're in a grocery store full of other shoppers and employees, how do you maintain a 6 ft spread with all those people? I'm just curious. If it were me, I'd at least wear a mask.
I saw a couple walking yesterday from the west and a woman going east and they went right by one another. No 6 ft or nothing. I just don't know if people just don't get it.
My dad took my mom's elec. chair to the store day before last and everyone is leaning over him to help him and he's kinda freaking out about the whole 6 ft rule. Can't blame him. He's got COPD and he's on oxygen. They don't have delivery options there.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm not being mean or anything but, if mosquitos could pass on malaria and other blood borne things why not AIDS?


It's been disproven decades ago for AIDS.  Rumors get started on likelihood of truth, which doesn't make them true and in this case, it wasn't.


----------



## charry (Mar 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @charry are you guys under a mandatory stay-at-home order?
> If so, this may be why. Here it is only for essentials. Exercising is allowed if the self distancing is followed. However, I don't think they consider a drive and a sit to be essential. Does that make sense?





my hubby is an underlying person, and over 70...but im not !!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Here there is no problem going for walks, just not in groups.


Same here.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

People briefly walking by each other (in opposite directions), outdoors in the fresh air, probably are in very little danger. From what I've read about the spread of this virus, the danger comes from immediate contact between their germ-laden droplets and your nose or mouth. In other words, as you walk past each other, and one of you sneezes or coughs in the other person's face, that would be dangerous. But otherwise, probably not.

The odds of catching it are probably reduced the less time you spend with other people, how could it be otherwise?  But I really think being afraid to go out for a walk is kind of on the level of hysteria.

Right now, I'm trying to decide what to do about food shopping. I'm not running out yet, but this pandemic is supposed to last for many more weeks, or months. Eventually, I will need to restock. I've never used food delivery services, but I'm thinking about it. Not sure how safe the supermarkets are.


----------



## win231 (Mar 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> If you're in a grocery store full of other shoppers and employees, how do you maintain a 6 ft spread with all those people? I'm just curious. If it were me, I'd at least wear a mask.
> I saw a couple walking yesterday from the west and a woman going east and they went right by one another. No 6 ft or nothing. I just don't know if people just don't get it.
> My dad took my mom's elec. chair to the store day before last and everyone is leaning over him to help him and he's kinda freaking out about the whole 6 ft rule. Can't blame him. He's got COPD and he's on oxygen. They don't have delivery options there.


It's not that people don't get it.  They just know how stupid it is.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

@win231 it's not stupid if it saves lives


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, the police in England have been clamping down on people making "non essential" travel - saying that travelling away from home in order to exercise is not essential travel.

This conflicts with other advice which  suggested that people could travel, but probably shouldn't  because of "social distancing" problems.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Well I don't know about you but in my state we can go out for a walk.


I was out walking in my neighborhood most of the morning and intend on going out again this afternoon.  It's beautiful out and since no one is out, there is no fear of getting too close to anyone.


----------

